# Dog Pack Rescue, GA



## RebelGSD

I received a fragment of an e-mail that something tragic happened to the director of the rescue. They are looking for assistance with 20 rescue dogs and Shari's personal dogs. Does anyone have any information on this? Shari helped with the pulling and boarding of several GSDs from this board. I knew her and I am very concerned.


----------



## Myamom

Sending you a pm


----------



## RebelGSD

*Please say a prayer for Shari tonight...*

Please say a prayer for Shari Johannes, founder of Dog Pack Rescue tonight. She needs our prayers.


----------



## Myamom




----------



## georgiapeach717

Lots of prayers for her and her family...and those dogs.


----------



## RebelGSD

I started a group for Shari, please light a candle for her.

Group *Shari* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## RebelGSD

I just received the following message "Shari from Dog Pack Rescue out of Kingston, GA committed suicide. She shot herself in the mouth and was on a ventilator and her dad made the hard decision to pull the plug. This is a sad tragedy. Their group has about 18 dogs left on their website. I believe she was going through foreclosure and closing down the rescue. As I get more info I will pass it on. RIP SHARI - YOU WILL BE MISSED

This did not have to happen."

RIP Shari


----------



## Myamom

Dog Pack Rescue (DogPackRescue) on Twitter


----------



## RebelGSD

A movie about Shari and her dogs


http://vimeo.com/9146043


----------



## Betty

How tragic.


----------



## HeidiW

What a wonderful women, so tragic, so sad to hear she ended her life.


----------



## georgiapeach717

oh my goodness.  so very very sad.


----------



## shilohsmom

This is so heartbreaking. Our world has truely lost an angel.


----------



## sdelone

*Shari Johannes*

Could somebody contact me privately about this. I just heard about Shari, and we just got a poodle puppy from her at the beginning of January...

Sarah in Bloomington, Indiana


----------



## sdelone

Never mind my other post... I wish she could have stayed with us- a remarkable person...

Sarah DeLone


----------



## RebelGSD

Please light a candle for Shari

Group *Shari* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## sdelone

I lit a candle for her. We had just received a newsletter a few days ago saying that instead of having to shut down the shelter, some long time volunteers were taking it over and moving it to another location, that everyone wished Shari well and hoped she could now get some much needed time off...

That is why it was such a shock to hear this news. When we got our pup, Shari told me about the pending forclosure and that everything would need to be packed up and moved my March...

I am so sad.


----------



## Myamom

*It is with great sorrow we inform you that*​​*Shari K. Johannes, Founder and President of Dog Pack*​​*Rescue, passed away on Saturday, February 20, 2010. Shari*​​*was 40 years old.*​​










_There are those who go through this life_​​_Steered by gentle breezes, kept on even keel._​​_Then, there are those buffeted by storms_​​_That only they can feel._​​ 

Shari, you will be missed. Rest in peace.

Shari’s family asks that in lieu of flowers, you make a 

donation to your favorite dog rescue group.


Shari’s memorial service will be held Thursday, February 

25, 2010 at 10:00a.m. in the Oaknoll Chapel of the McGuire, 

Jennings, & Miller Funeral Home. All are welcome. 


McGuire, Jennings & Miller Oaknoll Chapel Funeral Home
2542 Shorter Avenue
Rome, GA 30165
706-291-0073

We suggest you call and confirm time and location.


----------



## RebelGSD

It is so tragic. I am just guessing that the moving of the dogs to another location fell through as they asre seeking placement for the 18 remaining dogs on Petfinder. Shari had a significant number of sanctuary dogs that were not very adoptable. Does anyone know what is happening to those?


----------



## Myamom

No...was wondering about them


----------



## RebelGSD

If she was facing putting all of them down because they had no place to go, I can understand.










Shari and Apple: 
"After being returned three times I decided to keep this little santa's helper as my own lifelong gift."​


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

This is such a tragedy. This beautiful young woman had so much to give and her life was too short. In these difficult times, I know of other folks in rescue who are going through very tough decisions. Personal finances are hard enough, but tack onto that the financial care and responsibility of a rescue. People, like Shari, who have dedicated their lives to these animals are truly suffering. It must be horrible to come to a place so dark that you can't see your way out. We need to support each other and keep each other in our thoughts and prayers.
Jan


----------



## doreenf

My prayers to her family for this tragic loss.


----------



## RebelGSD

In Shari's case I assume it was a matter of being able to live with herself (or not) after having to put down maybe 40 dogs because they had no place to go. It seems that she was reaching out to the community trying to get help and she was not successful. Living with one's conscience after something like that is a hard place to be.


----------



## WiSunka

Shari, you saved three lives for me. I wish it could have been more. I too had to stop rescue and close down, file bankruptcy and turn dogs away knowing that by doing so they would die. I managed to keep 9, one is from you. My beautiful black Nikki who would be dead without your kindness and charity and willingness to walk into the worst pounds and do your best to save lives. The world is a darker, colder less charitable place without you. Sleep sweet my friend. :hug:


----------



## Prinzsalpha

This is so....tragic! We need help out rescuers who are in trouble...help them get grants and such to help them survive. The anguish she must have felt and no one around to help her. I feel as a fellow rescue person we let her down.


----------



## RebelGSD

I feel the same. I did not know about her problems. She did reach out. 

I think that the community, especially people who don't really take on the responsibility for dogs personally, are very quick to jump at and attack rescuers in general and especially those who end up in a bad situation. Shari did reach out to ask for help and it can be followed on line. Hindsight is easy. Whatever a rescuer does, gets attacked. If they put down the dogs that are unadoptable, they are bad. If they don't take in the adoptable dogs owners are dumping or those gassed at the shelter, they get attacked. If they keep the unadoptable animals and end up in a bad financial situation, they get attacked. I read one of the nasty attacks by some volunteer on Shari that was posted in a local news publication. There was recently a huge internatinal mudslinging campaign on a rescue with thousands of on-line signatures attacking them for putting down an old, unadoptable animal and another one that caused serious injuries to a person. Most of these attacks come from people who would never personally take on a lifetime responsibility for an animal other than their own. And it is very hard to live under constant pressure and attack. Often, when a rescuer asks for help, the response is that they should not have taken on this or that to start with. That is not help.

This sentence in Shari's memorial really bothers me: 
_Then, there are those buffeted by storms_
_That only they can feel._​ 
Those with a conscience can see and feel. Those who focus on themselves will not do what Shari did and will not feel. I sometimes think that those who can go through life only thinking about themselves and criticizing others that do it are blessed.

The least we can do now is to help the dogs that are left behind, if we could not be there for her when she was alive. I am not sure what happened to all the people in her rescue and what is happening to the dogs that she left behind . It seems that the postings are coming from one person, a veterinarian friend.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I think too, that if there are other issues present, it makes it much more difficult. I don't know if that's the case - that line in the memorial poem struck me as that, but just saying almost a triage way of looking at which people in rescue would need the most support and help along the way. 

Dog Pack Rescue founder passes away, nonprofit's future up in the air


----------



## Prinzsalpha

Who do we contact to find out about the dogs? Does anyone have any info? I would like to make sure they are all placed and if not help find placement. It is the least I can offer.


----------



## Myamom

they are putting updates here..

Dog Pack Rescue (DogPackRescue) on Twitter


----------



## Prinzsalpha

I have posted on Wisc state rescue board in case any of them have room and have offered to help in transport. Will crosspost.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## RebelGSD

I don't think Shari's "personal" dogs, the ones that she had a hard time placing, are on that web-page. I am worried about them.


----------



## Myamom

That's what I'm worried about as well..there were around 30 "semi-ferals" living out their lives there...those that were unadoptable......and I have seen no mention of them.


----------



## katieliz

rebel, i respectfully disagree, i feel that those who go through life only thinking of themselves and criticizing others are cursed not blessed. 

i don't know what the answer is, the whole rescue world (well, the whole world really) is in such dire straits right now. so many rescues are hanging on by their fingernails. everyone i know is already doing everything they can do, and then some.

this is the second rescue founder i've known of in the past three years who chose to take her own life, and i spoke with someone just this morning who said she had considered it (but fortunately changed her mind). 

i usually have answers and can see a solution for everything. i am out of answers for all of this and have no idea what the solution is.

i am just so incredibly sorry for this woman's family, and all the dogs in this world who are victims of a society with monumentally misplaced values.


----------



## WiSunka

The whole truth is not out there and may never be. Gleaned from emails and articles it appears that she was going into forclosure and was facing euthing something like 30+ dogs - probably the semi-ferals. The stress of losing her rescue, knowing dogs were going to die because she would no longer be able to save them and the bitterness of being responsible for taking lives she'd saved and promised "forever" to undoubtably drove her into depression - the real kind that needs a doctor. 

Dog Pack Rescue founder passes away, nonprofit's future up in the air is an article in a local paper with an interview by her fiance. According to him the rescue was their only source of income. ?? If you are a decent person (and Shari was) you can't make a profit off of a rescue, the only thing you can do is dig yourself deeper and deeper into debt. He said he's caring for the 12 dogs that are left...no mention of the semi-ferals. Maybe they are gone and that's what destroyed any hope Shari had left.

If she reached out, I never heard about it and I still keep my position on many forums. Maybe there wasn't time. Maybe she was slammed by idiots when she did ask for help and withdrew. Whatever it was, it hurt so badly that a true Angel thought the only solution and escape from the pain was to die. 

If anyone one else out there is in trouble -- please please let someone know before you get to the point of no return. The dogs need all the angels they can get.


----------



## RebelGSD

katieliz said:


> rebel, i respectfully disagree, i feel that those who go through life only thinking of themselves and criticizing others are cursed not blessed.


When I meant blessed, it was in an ironic sense, those "blessed (or cursed)" are the people we do not have to worry about committing suicide after killing 50 animals that they cared for and loved for years.

The article below is quite informative of the kind of support which rescuers often get when they ask for help. 

RN-T.com - Really Dog Pack


----------



## Prinzsalpha

Wow.......what is with that kindhearted person? I think there are many different personalities in rescue. One who thinks with their heart, one who is rational to a fault, one who is a doer, one who is a critic, one who is their biggest fan and it goes on. We need all of them to function as a group in order to do the work that is needed. But to put that post on a public forum is uncalled for. A person who has to say tough words with love in their heart can say it with concern. That was not said in those terms. 
For whatever reason she felt she hit the wall and felt this was her way out. She will be missed for all the good she has done. Some rescues dont have the means or the hows to do fundraising. Its alot of work and you need multiple volunteers to pull off events. 
Whatever the decision made about the feral dogs I am sure thought and love went into that decision. We in rescue do as much as we can but in reality we have to make those tough calls too. And sometimes no one will understand.


----------



## RebelGSD

There is a very sweet 8-9 year old black lab female, great with other dogs, from hurricane Katrina. She is overweight, very sweet and likes to squeeze in under the legs of people. Can someone please network for the lab? She should be an easy placement in an area where big black dogs are not considered a curse.


----------



## SouthernThistle

The only small, tiny, insignificant comment I can make about Dog Pack is that they were always (on Saturdays) at the Petsmart near me doing adoptions in Woodstock. However, I rarely saw dogs get adopted or anyone showing interest in them


----------



## georgiapeach717

I hope that all the different rescue groups on here and affiliated with this site and members on it can find a sympathetic ear, an open line of communication, and support through all the tough times in their lives. Let this be a terrible lesson to learn on allowing others to vent and cry and also join in their joy during the wild journey of running a rescue, or working with rescues and fostering. Let everyone be a solid chain of support as a family. In honor of this woman if not the tie that binds..the dogs and cats we all try to help.  Still very saddened by such a loss.


----------



## SouthernThistle

(I took too long to edit)

I do know, and I don't know how it is in other parts of the country, that there are rescues in this area (Atlanta metro) that seem to compete with one another rather than work with one another. Bitter volunteers or bitter former board members (as in Board of Directors...not message board) will leave one rescue and attempt to form another one on their own


----------



## katieliz

i read the article by the former dog pack volunteer and tho it surely did sound bitter and was in terribly poor taste, if the fact was correct that the rescue was relying on donated funds, with no other source of income to run the rescue (especially a rescue of this size), that another lesson which could be learned from this awful tragedy is that it's unwise at best, and courting disaster at the worst, to do that without very, very, deep personal pockets. i always have a really uneasy feeling when i see a petfinder site with a gazillion dogs on it. it is so hard sometimes to not let your heart overrule your head.


----------



## doreenf

Its just soo heartbreaking that she felt that taking her life was her only way out.


----------



## RebelGSD

There are quite a few rescues with full-time staff running on donations. One well-known example is Best Friends, but there are others as well. Camp Wolfgang also failed because of the economy. Saying that they should not have even started it because they could fail is really not very useful. There is a large and successful rescue in my area, run on donations and with no deep pockets. Stared by one lady and the rescue/sancuary has been around for 20+ years. They have full-time staff as well as volunteers. They are hurt by the economy, of course. It is risky to be large as it is risky to be small. The larger rescues have a larger volunteer base and can be better placed to attract larger donations. And the luck can change both on small ones and large ones. I think hindsight is always easy. It is true that the safe way to avoid potential problems is not to do it.
The solution for the animals is not not to do rescue, the solution is more people caring and getting involved, including fundraising and donating.


----------



## katieliz

best friends is not run by a single person, and my understanding is that their land was donated, and they own it free and clear. no one can forclose their property. rebel you misinterpreted my post. my feeling is that what is unwise, for a rescue large or small, is for anyone to go beyond the ability at any given time to financially support their commitment. not "wrong", but "unwise". and i have to strongly disagree again that "it is true that the safe way to avoid potential problems is not to do it". but a rescue that relies on "luck", which as you point out can surely change, may quickly find themselves in a very difficult position. no one active in rescue would ever, ever, say the answer is to just not do it at all. hindsight is easy, foresight more valuable. sometimes the only thing one can take away from a terrible tragedy like this is a knowledge of possibly how to avoid situations like it in the future. i do so agree that it is very sad she felt taking her life was the only way out.


----------



## RebelGSD

katieliz said:


> best friends is not run by a single person, and my understanding is that their land was donated, and they own it free and clear. no one can forclose their property. rebel you misinterpreted my post. my feeling is that what is unwise, for a rescue large or small, is for anyone to go beyond the ability at any given time to financially support their commitment. not "wrong", but "unwise". and i have to strongly disagree again that "it is true that the safe way to avoid potential problems is not to do it". but a rescue that relies on "luck", which as you point out can surely change, may quickly find themselves in a very difficult position. no one active in rescue would ever, ever, say the answer is to just not do it at all. hindsight is easy, foresight more valuable. sometimes the only thing one can take away from a terrible tragedy like this is a knowledge of possibly how to avoid situations like it in the future. i do so agree that it is very sad she felt taking her life was the only way out.


Shari's rescue was not run by her alone either and was apparently doing OK for 5 years, until the economic crisis. I would not assume that Shari (or anybody who starts a rescue) was so stupid to rely on luck when she started her rescue and made her commitments. What worked in one economy did not work in another. And it does take luck to receive large donations, even in a good economy, it is not only wisdom. Best Friends may not end up with their property forclosed because of the lack of donations, but they may end up not being able to afford their staff, of food for the animals or veterinary care. Camp Wolfgang was not foreclosed and they still went broke.

If Shari had the foresight what would happen last week, she would not have started it, she would have spent her energy on herself and and her money on her own entertainment as most with the foresight do. She would not had saved 5000+ dogs and she would not have been the target of nasty attacks. Those reading her story should learn, be "wise" and stay away. 

Sadly those with deep pockets hardly ever do rescue, if they did, the pockets would would not stay deep for long. Blessed be those who can foresee the future and always make the right choices for themselves. Rescue is not a "wise" and the "wise" rescuers who walk on water are usually not there to help others in need except with criticism and attacks. The article I linked and the discussion that follows clearly shows how kind and supportive the rescue community was around her. I hope that the wise rescues that walk on water will always make wise decisions and never end up in a difficult situation.


----------



## katieliz

rebel you have an unusual way of interpreting things (especially the walk on water part). neither luck nor wisdom bring in large donations, which come more from networking, good connections, and talented fundraisers. in the time i've spent in rescue i've seen more cooperation, teamwork, and have had more positive experiences than your posts would suggest. my experiences with those i know who have deep pockets are also more positive, as i've found them to be generous and very giving, rescuing not only animals but humans who've been victims of this terrible economy as well. their pockets stay deep because they know their limits, whatever those limits are. no one can "see the future" (well, almost no one), and you surely don't need to do that to make good choices. life is fluid, the need for adjustment constant. camp wolfgang was exactly the same situation, with a much better resolution. i will say it again, large numbers of dogs, especially special needs and/or unadoptable dogs in a rescue make me very uncomfortable. best friends is not a fair comparison to make, they have a very unique situation, although they too have limits, which i believe they are aware of every time they turn a request away, which they do often. they have excellent business practices which is why they've been so successful, and it's because of this they'll not likely find themselves in a difficult situation, not because they "walk on water". i've personally found that knowing your own limits in rescue is very hard, which i'm thinking is where the rescuers' mantra "you can't save them all" came from. i do not understand your sarcasm, especially saying those reading the dog pack story should "learn to stay away" from rescue. you are defending someone whose record speaks for itself, a record that will be long remembered after the bitterness of the words of her attacker (in the article you linked and it's accompanying discussion) are forgotten. and anything anyone can learn from the situation will be her legacy.


----------



## RebelGSD

I wonder what would have happened if Shari showed up here for help. First, the post may have been deleted because the dogs are not purebred GSDs. The people who constantly push others to take in difficult and special need cases would have been all over her. She would have received infinitely wise patronizing advice from some about all the things she has done wrong and she should have done differently. Others would have just jumped on her. There would be pages and pages of analysis of all the things she did wrong, enough to make the sanest person depressed. The rescues that walk on water would have come up with wonderful examples of how well they do things. I doubt that she would have received a handful hands on offers for help. I doubt that anyone would dare to come on this board and admit that they did something less than perfect, or turn to the rescue community for that matter. I have seen what happened to those who tried and a good example is the mean post from Shari's fellow rescuer. But if anyone wants to do something "real" for Shari now, there are 18+ dogs that need a place to go. Most of them are very adoptable. I committed to one.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Rebel - This is a sad story. I had already seen the mean spirited comments about Shari. They were cruel and unnecessary. You were comparing Shari's treatment to another rescue, when you posted this - "There was recently a huge international mudslinging campaign on a rescue with thousands of on-line signatures attacking them for putting down an old, unadoptable animal and another one that caused serious injuries to a person. Most of these attacks come from people who would never personally take on a lifetime responsibility for an animal other than their own." 

You have no idea what you are talking about. The rescue, of which you speak, is a horse rescue. Many more than two horses were euthanized. No one was seriously injured. The injury was a broken ankle and was caused by a riding accident. The horses were not old and unadoptable. There were options for these horses - for placement in other rescues, as well as offers of financial support for them. Those offers were refused by the rescue and those horses were euth'd instead. I don't consider a "Care2" petition asking the BOD to change bad policy to be a mudslinging campaign. I also assume this is the "rescue" you are talking about that has been around for 20 years and runs on donatinos. This organization has an operating budget of 1.2 million dollars. They have 16 paid employees. They get donations. They also have fundaisers, grants, corporate sponsors, etc. But - they get money from animal control for every horse they take in. They euthanize for space so they can continue to take in horses for animal control.

Do you seriously think that a person must take on the full responsibility of a rescue animal to have value? I disagree. It is everyone working together that makes rescue work. If someone can only offer a donation, to pull, to tranport, to evaluate - it all helps. And for the record, Rebel, despite my strong negative feelings toward the above mentioned "rescue" I have had one of their horses for almost two years. They consider her old and unadoptable so I guess we know where she stands. I have made a lifetime commitment to this horses. She will never belong to me, yet I am fully responsible for her physically and financially - feed, board, vet care, farrier care. When she had an infected wound, I drove an hour round trip twice a day every day to cold hose the leg, irrigate the wound, give antibiotics and walk. I onsite foster two horses for another rescue. But no - I don't do what you do.

It seems to me you judge other rescue people as harshly as some judged Shari. It is wonderful that you are taking one of Shari's dogs. I hope there are others who can do the same. If people are not in a position to help, in that way, it does not make them bad people or mean that they do not care. 

Jan


----------



## doreenf

:thumbup:


----------



## RebelGSD

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Rebel - This is a sad story. I had already seen the mean spirited comments about Shari. They were cruel and unnecessary. You were comparing Shari's treatment to another rescue, when you posted this - "There was recently a huge international mudslinging campaign on a rescue with thousands of on-line signatures attacking them for putting down an old, unadoptable animal and another one that caused serious injuries to a person. Most of these attacks come from people who would never personally take on a lifetime responsibility for an animal other than their own."
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about. The rescue, of which you speak, is a horse rescue. Many more than two horses were euthanized. No one was seriously injured. The injury was a broken ankle and was caused by a riding accident. The horses were not old and unadoptable. There were options for these horses - for placement in other rescues, as well as offers of financial support for them. Those offers were refused by the rescue and those horses were euth'd instead. I don't consider a "Care2" petition asking the BOD to change bad policy to be a mudslinging campaign. I also assume this is the "rescue" you are talking about that has been around for 20 years and runs on donatinos. This organization has an operating budget of 1.2 million dollars. They have 16 paid employees. They get donations. They also have fundaisers, grants, corporate sponsors, etc. But - they get money from animal control for every horse they take in. They euthanize for space so they can continue to take in horses for animal control.
> 
> Do you seriously think that a person must take on the full responsibility of a rescue animal to have value? I disagree. It is everyone working together that makes rescue work. If someone can only offer a donation, to pull, to tranport, to evaluate - it all helps. And for the record, Rebel, despite my strong negative feelings toward the above mentioned "rescue" I have had one of their horses for almost two years. They consider her old and unadoptable so I guess we know where she stands. I have made a lifetime commitment to this horses. She will never belong to me, yet I am fully responsible for her physically and financially - feed, board, vet care, farrier care. When she had an infected wound, I drove an hour round trip twice a day every day to cold hose the leg, irrigate the wound, give antibiotics and walk. I onsite foster two horses for another rescue. But no - I don't do what you do.
> 
> It seems to me you judge other rescue people as harshly as some judged Shari. It is wonderful that you are taking one of Shari's dogs. I hope there are others who can do the same. If people are not in a position to help, in that way, it does not make them bad people or mean that they do not care.
> 
> Jan


My comments about the mudslinging campaign were not about a horse rescue so I have no idea what you are talking about.

As to accusing me of treating other rescuers as those people in the newspapers treated Shari - you are really being out of line.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Your post Rebel....
"I wonder what would have happened if Shari showed up here for help. First, the post may have been deleted because the dogs are not purebred GSDs. The people who constantly push others to take in difficult and special need cases would have been all over her. She would have received infinitely wise patronizing advice from some about all the things she has done wrong and she should have done differently. Others would have just jumped on her. There would be pages and pages of analysis of all the things she did wrong, enough to make the sanest person depressed. The rescues that walk on water would have come up with wonderful examples of how well they do things. I doubt that she would have received a handful hands on offers for help. I doubt that anyone would dare to come on this board and admit that they did something less than perfect, or turn to the rescue community for that matter."

I am sorry, but yes - I think your comments were harsh. I think they are unfair to the rescue people on this board and rescue people in general. I think rescue people care very much about one another and truly want to help. I guess wanting to help is sometimes not enough.

As for the horse rescue - my mistake. The similarities in your descriptions were uncanny. Two animals were euthanized - one for injuring a person and one for being old and unadoptable - just like the two horses mentioned in the petition. The horse rescue has also been around for 20 years, has a large number of animals, paid staff and many volunteers - just like the "other" rescue. It was probably the "international mudslinging campaign" that threw me. Darned if those aren't the exact same words you used to describe the petition against the horse rescue. It is odd you have no idea what I am talking about, since you actually signed that petition. It is also odd that I have never heard of the rescue, of which you speak, or any petition against any such rescue - yet I live less than 5 miles from you. How ironic. Again - my mistake.

I know this thread was not started for this purpose. This is no way to honor Shari's memory. I hope there are people who can help with her dogs. You meet all kinds of people in rescue. Some are downright amazing. I happen to think many of them are on this board.
Jan


----------



## Prinzsalpha

There are reasons why the rescue boards are quiet. Too much drama....we just want to save dogs.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I have a dear rescue friend who is going through some though times right now. The rescue itself is OK. Her personal life and finances have hit rock bottom. I know she is depressed. I touch base with her every day. I ask how she is. She unloads on me and then says, "Aren't you sorry you asked?" No - I am not sorry, because I care about her very much. Likewise, I have a non-rescue friend who is going through a difficult divorce. On Thanksgiving Day, he posted on his faceboogk, "God, please make the pain go away." I called and called, but got no response. I drove to his house and just about pounded down the door. I told him not to ever do that to me.

It is wrong to be gossipy or to pry into every aspect of another's life. If, however, we hear someone is having a problem, we need to be proactive. It is fine to say, "I heard you are having a hard time right now. Do you want to talk about it? If you do, I am here for you. You can call me any time 24/7."

We need to be vigilant in watching out for our friends. When the world is throwing crap at them, we need to let them know how much we value them. If all we can do is be that shoulder to cry on, then we need to do that. If all we can do is put our arms around them and cry with them, then that is what we do. Many of us did not know Shari. But - this should be a wake-up call for all of us. Let's do our best to keep this from happening to someone else. I think that would be an excellent way to remember Shari.


----------



## katieliz

and speaking of saving dogs, i wanted to share this...i just received two e-mails...

the first one listing six dogs from the rome shelter who were due to be euth'd tomorrow morning (noting that the rescuer who used to help these dogs had died), with a plea for help.

the second e-mail said that ALL SIX dogs had been spoken for and rescued, including a pb pittie. the sender of these e-mails said he could "see sheri smiling".

many blessings to everyone in the rescue community who come together to somehow do the seemingly impossible every single day.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

That is such great news. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CindyM

Cesar's Hero of the Month,

Cesar & Ilusion Millan Foundation


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

RebelGSD said:


> I wonder what would have happened if Shari showed up here for help. *First, the post may have been deleted because the dogs are not purebred GSDs.* The people who constantly push others to take in difficult and special need cases would have been all over her. She would have received infinitely wise patronizing advice from some about all the things she has done wrong and she should have done differently. Others would have just jumped on her. There would be pages and pages of analysis of all the things she did wrong, enough to make the sanest person depressed. The rescues that walk on water would have come up with wonderful examples of how well they do things. I doubt that she would have received a handful hands on offers for help. I doubt that anyone would dare to come on this board and admit that they did something less than perfect, or turn to the rescue community for that matter. I have seen what happened to those who tried and a good example is the mean post from Shari's fellow rescuer. But if anyone wants to do something "real" for Shari now, there are 18+ dogs that need a place to go. Most of them are very adoptable. I committed to one.


Yes, cause this is a German Shepherd board and one of the few places on the internet that can highlight and have all the GSD's that are in shelters/rescues pullout to SHINE! 

There are tons and tons and tons of other existing websites like petfinder that already do a fantastic job trying to find homes for all breeds and all types of pets. We don't need to duplicate that. And we never will.


----------



## LaRen616

Well said MRL


----------

